# About to marry and submit from the US, need advice!



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm an American preparing to submit a Spousal settlement visa application to the UK, where my soon-to-be wife is a nurse. We will meet the financial requirements and unless I'm missing something, we should have no problems securing my visa. I have been visiting her in the UK since late November, 2013, we will be leaving here in mid may to get married in the US and submit the application. She will only be in the US for a couple of weeks and we want to get it all done and submitted before she returns to the UK.

My biggest concern is that I don't dot all the i's or cross all the t's and needlessly delay the process. Although we will be legally married in May, we have a proper large wedding booked in the UK in October and I don't want to put any of that in jeopardy.

My questions are these:

First, what is the order of events for submission? Do we submit (pay), get biometrics done, send off package?

I plan on driving up to get the biometrics done the day after we submit, without an appointment. Is that a problem? It's been my understanding that it's fine to just show up and get fingerprinted. Do they do the photographs or do I need to do that elsewhere?

Is it true that the shipping labels cannot be hand written?

We haven't decided whether to expedite the application, timelines seem to vary randomly. Is there a definite advantage to expediting? I can't seem to find any information on expedited service from the US anymore, is it still available? Does the package go to Sheffield regardless of the processing speed?

Last question, for the moment...other than VAF4A and the Appendix 2, along with passport and supporting financial documents, what else would be recommended? We plan on sending airline tickets, pictures, skype log, etc...do we need a cover letter or any other evidence? 

Thank you so much for the help. I know it's a lot of questions, but we want to get it done correctly and we are submitting in a few weeks. I know I will have several more questions as the time draws near. This forum has been an invaluable source of information (and hope). Thank you all!


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

paulincville said:


> I'm an American preparing to submit a Spousal settlement visa application to the UK, where my soon-to-be wife is a nurse. We will meet the financial requirements and unless I'm missing something, we should have no problems securing my visa. I have been visiting her in the UK since late November, 2013, we will be leaving here in mid may to get married in the US and submit the application. She will only be in the US for a couple of weeks and we want to get it all done and submitted before she returns to the UK.
> 
> My biggest concern is that I don't dot all the i's or cross all the t's and needlessly delay the process. Although we will be legally married in May, we have a proper large wedding booked in the UK in October and I don't want to put any of that in jeopardy.
> 
> ...


Firstly, you are aware you cannot submit an application for a spouse visa until you have already married, yes? Since you'll need to turn in the US marriage certificate. Also, the financial information cannot be older than 28 days when you submit. Perhaps you were implying you're applying for a Fiance visa?

For biometrics, you DO need to book an appointment. It seems most are 3 days out or so. I had looked into trying to just show up but it seems it's mostly a no-go.

I believe you can hand write shipping labels but it can be more easily done online somewhere like FedEx where you can also create a return shipping label. Be sure to include the account number (FedEx, UPS, etc).

Settlement applications go to Sheffield regardless but priority is not an option from the US as of 26 March. There will be a new provider but no one knows when this announcement will be made. Processing timelines have increased substantially from the most recent January figures posted on the UKBA website. Fees for both the application and priority will both increase as of April 6.

There's lots of good document checklists on here so I recommend browsing those. It's not a 100% definitive list...it depends a bit based on each situation but there's certainly some must-include documents. Start there then check back with doubts.

Good luck!


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response. We will be marrying the day after our return and can get the certificate the same day. So, that's covered.

My sponsors financial info will be as current as possible, paystubs, bank info, etc.

If I do need to make an appointment, how do I go about that? The biometrics center near me has nothing but an address listed on their website.

We will be trying to marry on Monday and submit by Friday. I think it's doable if everything is ready to go, it'll just be a stressful week.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> I'm an American preparing to submit a Spousal settlement visa application to the UK, where my soon-to-be wife is a nurse. We will meet the financial requirements and unless I'm missing something, we should have no problems securing my visa. I have been visiting her in the UK since late November, 2013, we will be leaving here in mid may to get married in the US and submit the application. She will only be in the US for a couple of weeks and we want to get it all done and submitted before she returns to the UK.
> 
> My biggest concern is that I don't dot all the i's or cross all the t's and needlessly delay the process. Although we will be legally married in May, we have a proper large wedding booked in the UK in October and I don't want to put any of that in jeopardy.
> 
> ...


Basically, yes. You fill out VA4FA on-line, submit, pay and book a biometrics appointment, get biometrics done and send the package to Sheffield.



> I plan on driving up to get the biometrics done the day after we submit, without an appointment. Is that a problem? It's been my understanding that it's fine to just show up and get fingerprinted. Do they do the photographs or do I need to do that elsewhere?


I believe your photo is taken but you need to include 2 UK regulation sized passport photos that you have taken elsewhere. I don't know about the success of just showing up.



> Is it true that the shipping labels cannot be hand written?


I have never heard this.



> We haven't decided whether to expedite the application, timelines seem to vary randomly. Is there a definite advantage to expediting? I can't seem to find any information on expedited service from the US anymore, is it still available? Does the package go to Sheffield regardless of the processing speed?


They are in the process of negotiating with some of their visa partners in some countries. No official announcement has been made for the US yet so until then it seems like Worldbridge is not offering expedited service anymore. Hopefully, there will be an announcement soon. All settlement visa applications from the US are processed in Sheffield. If you pay for premium processing your application is put ahead of non-premium applications. Processing times vary throughout the year for various reasons.



> Last question, for the moment...other than VAF4A and the Appendix 2, along with passport and supporting financial documents, what else would be recommended? We plan on sending airline tickets, pictures, skype log, etc...do we need a cover letter or any other evidence?


The sponsor should write a letter of sponsorship and the applicant should write a letter of introduction. You need a plain copy of the sponsor's passport bio page. The sponsor must also prove that they can adequately accommodate the applicant. If renting you'll need the tenancy agreement, a council tax bill or other utility bill and a letter from the landlord allowing you to move in. If she owns, you'll need the deed or land registry and a council tax bill or other utility. You should also include a sample itinerary for around the time you hope to travel. If you are employed, you will need to include some documentation to back that up. This is purely informational and does not have any impact on the financial requirement. You need to include a return shipping waybill and envelope.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, so long as you have all of the documents ready. I would assume priority should be back up by May so I'd note that, if you do apply priority, you need to mail all of the supporting documents the same day as your biometric appointment. There was no contact info listed for the one near me either and I even called the central number fishing (unsuccessfully) for info on if I could walk in. When you submit your online application on Visa4UK and pay, it will prompt you to book an appointment

(Answered at the same time as Nyclon, who knows more than I do for sure!). One last thing is it seems way harder than it should be to get UK-sized passport photos. I would suggest getting them in the UK if you're there now...you can use some websites online with mixed success but I have since read that Walgreens can do them although it seems most clerks working there won't even know this so you may need to investigate. Cheers.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

angela2014 said:


> Yes, so long as you have all of the documents ready. I would assume priority should be back up by May so I'd note that, if you do apply priority, you need to mail all of the supporting documents the same day as your biometric appointment. There was no contact info listed for the one near me either and I even called the central number fishing (unsuccessfully) for info on if I could walk in. When you submit your online application on Visa4UK and pay, it will prompt you to book an appointment
> 
> (Answered at the same time as Nyclon, who knows more than I do for sure!). One last thing is it seems way harder than it should be to get UK-sized passport photos. I would suggest getting them in the UK if you're there now...you can use some websites online with mixed success but I have since read that Walgreens can do them although it seems most clerks working there won't even know this so you may need to investigate. Cheers.


I had thought about getting my passport photos before I leave. Now I definitely will! Thanks!


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Basically, yes. You fill out VA4FA on-line, submit, pay and book a biometrics appointment, get biometrics done and send the package to Sheffield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fiance's mother owns the house we will be living in. Do you know what might be the appropriate documentation for this circumstance? Thanks for the great information!


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Basically, yes. You fill out VA4FA on-line, submit, pay and book a biometrics appointment, get biometrics done and send the package to Sheffield.



I believe your photo is taken but you need to include 2 UK regulation sized passport photos that you have taken elsewhere. I don't know about the success of just showing up.



I have never heard this.



They are in the process of negotiating with some of their visa partners in some countries. No official announcement has been made for the US yet so until then it seems like Worldbridge is not offering expedited service anymore. Hopefully, there will be an announcement soon. All settlement visa applications from the US are processed in Sheffield. If you pay for premium processing your application is put ahead of non-premium applications. Processing times vary throughout the year for various reasons.




nyclon said:


> The sponsor should write a letter of sponsorship and the applicant should write a letter of introduction. You need a plain copy of the sponsor's passport bio page. The sponsor must also prove that they can adequately accommodate the applicant. If renting you'll need the tenancy agreement, a council tax bill or other utility bill and a letter from the landlord allowing you to move in. If she owns, you'll need the deed or land registry and a council tax bill or other utility. You should also include a sample itinerary for around the time you hope to travel. If you are employed, you will need to include some documentation to back that up. This is purely informational and does not have any impact on the financial requirement. You need to include a return shipping waybill and envelope.


Sorry, and please pardon me for my ignorance, but how does one go about introducing oneself to the UKBA? This is a completely new experience for both my fiance and I...what do we need to include? A timeline of our relationship? A travel history? Any tips would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> My fiance's mother owns the house we will be living in. Do you know what might be the appropriate documentation for this circumstance? Thanks for the great information!


You'll need the deed or land registry, council tax or other utility bill, a letter from her saying it's ok for you to live there and it's recommended that you get a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> Sorry, and please pardon me for my ignorance, but how does one go about introducing oneself to the UKBA? This is a completely new experience for both my fiance and I...what do we need to include? A timeline of our relationship? A travel history? Any tips would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thanks!


You briefly outline your relationship, shared hopes and dreams, interests, plans for the future. Keep to front and back of a sheet of A4.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! Keep the tips coming! I'm taking notes.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You'll need the deed or land registry, council tax or other utility bill, a letter from her saying it's ok for you to live there and it's recommended that you get a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding.


We won't be living with her family. They own several properties, she has lived in a family owned building for over 10 years. As it will be just the two of us in a completely independent property, will an inspection be needed?


----------



## mrustean (Feb 20, 2014)

I could be wrong because it seems to change weekly but you say that you want to apply whilst your fiancée is in the US with you. We were told point blank twice by UKBA that not only did I have to apply from my home country that my partner must also be in his home country when we lodged if he was not then our visa would be refuse. I just ask that you clarify this with people on this forum that know the answer. My partner is a dual citizen & could have come on his other passport but UKBA still said no he had to remain in the UK whist the visa was being processed.

Good luck & remember to enjoy your big day it flies by so quickly.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

That is the first I've heard of that, but since everyone has a unique story...

Does anyone have any feed back on this? My fiance will only be in the US for about 2 weeks before returning to the UK and work. We will get married and have a short vacation after submitting our application.

Do we have to wait until after she returns to the UK? We wanted to submit first so we could be together to work out any issues together.

Any additional information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> That is the first I've heard of that, but since everyone has a unique story...
> 
> Does anyone have any feed back on this? My fiance will only be in the US for about 2 weeks before returning to the UK and work. We will get married and have a short vacation after submitting our application.
> 
> ...


It's incorrect. The applicant needs to be in their home country to apply. The sponsor can be wherever they want so it is fine that she is with you while you are submitting your application.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> We won't be living with her family. They own several properties, she has lived in a family owned building for over 10 years. As it will be just the two of us in a completely independent property, will an inspection be needed?


If it's just you 2 living exclusively in the property, no you don't need a property inspection. However, if the property is not in your wife's name the letter of permission from her family should explain that she has exclusive use of the family owned property along with her spouse.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. I'm preparing a checklist of documents next. I will keep an eye on here for advice and post the next questions soon.

Such a blessing to have this forum for advice and information!


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Will we need to file an SU07 "Sponsorship Undertaking" form? Or, for that matter, any additional forms other than the application and the financial requirements forms?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> Will we need to file an SU07 "Sponsorship Undertaking" form? Or, for that matter, any additional forms other than the application and the financial requirements forms?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No. SU07 is for adult dependent relatives which you are not, you are the spouse. You need to submit form VA4FA and Appendix 2 along with your supporting documents. You will need to provide a return waybill and envelope so they can ship your documents back to you so you should look into opening a FedEx account.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks for the quick reply! I will buy you a pint when I land with my visa!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

paulincville said:


> That is the first I've heard of that, but since everyone has a unique story...
> 
> Does anyone have any feed back on this? My fiance will only be in the US for about 2 weeks before returning to the UK and work. We will get married and have a short vacation after submitting our application.
> 
> ...


My only advice is to be careful of the 28 day rule for her payslip and bank deposit documents. I say this, because my husband and I did basically the same thing as you are planning, except that we had to hold off sending in my application until he returned to Scotland and sent me updated documents that we needed.

As long as you have all the necessary paperwork, there's no reason you can't submit your application as soon as possible. We were able to get the marriage certificate right away, so that was the least of our problems.

Since priority service has recently been changed to a totally new company and the fee has been increased to $510, I would think twice about purchasing it (imo). I think they are going to need time to work out the "bugs" and thus the high fee may or may not be worth it. Just a thought.

Good luck with your wedding and all the ensuing madness! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the good tip. She will get her pay stub about 2 weeks before our trip. If all goes as planned, we should slip in under the time limit. Thank you for reminding me of the need for speed!


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay, next question...

Is there a definitive list of needed documents for a Spousal visa anywhere on the UKBA website?

Also, do I need originals or copies of documents like divorce decrees and bank statements?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> Okay, next question...
> 
> Is there a definitive list of needed documents for a Spousal visa anywhere on the UKBA website?


No. There is no definitive list because all cases are different. You have to decide which documents support your application best.

This is a guide but it is by no means definitive:

https://contact-ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/sup-docs-settlement.pdf



> Also, do I need originals or copies of documents like divorce decrees and bank statements?


You need to send originals.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Very good! Thank you!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

paulincville said:


> Okay, next question...
> 
> Is there a definitive list of needed documents for a Spousal visa anywhere on the UKBA website?
> 
> ...


Your divorce decree needs to be the original, certified document from the state in which it occured. Send 1 original and 1 photocopy - they should keep the copy and return the original to you.

Your bank statements should be originals from your bank. If that isn't possible (if you get them electronically), you will need to either get or take print outs to the branch and have them stamped and signed to authenticate them. Also include a photocopy of each one. If they are multiple pages, you only need to send the page with proof of the deposit of your pay. Don't write or mark up your originals, but it is ok to highlight the information on the copies.

Just to make sure everything was clear, I also included a small Excel spreadsheet showing the date paid, gross amount paid, date deposited, net amount deposited and then totals at the bottom of each column. I also included a column showing the account number used for each deposit because my husband opened a new account during the 6 month period.

The best strategy is to keep everything as straightforward and to the point as possible. The EO (entry officer) will only be interested in the proof needed to meet their requirements and will want to process the paperwork as quickly with the least amount of hassle as possible. Look at it from their viewpoint and it will help you stay focused.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been in the UK since late last year visiting. By the time I submit, I will have been out of work for almost 6 months. My sponsor has obviously been working and we will meet the financial requirements on her salary, how can I send paystubs for a job I haven't had? And is it me or the sponsor who submits bank statements? Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

paulincville said:


> I have been in the UK since late last year visiting. By the time I submit, I will have been out of work for almost 6 months. My sponsor has obviously been working and we will meet the financial requirements on her salary, how can I send paystubs for a job I haven't had? And is it me or the sponsor who submits bank statements? Thanks!


They have recently added a question about the applicant's employment. Just answer truthfully. If you aren't currently employed, say so. 

To show that your sponsor meets the financial requirement you need to include their pay slips, bank statements, employment contract and a letter of employment.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

nyclon said:


> To show that your sponsor meets the financial requirement you need to include their pay slips, bank statements, employment contract and a letter of employment.


My fiancee works for the NHS. I'm not sure there is a "Letter of Employment". Is there a substitute or do you think a contract would be sufficient?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The letter of employment confirms that she still has a job so she needs to get her employer to write one for her. It's a required piece of evidence. From FM-SE:

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:

(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 

(ii) the length of their employment;

(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and 

(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

All this information has been so helpful. We are collecting all the documents and I think we can see the light at the end of the collection tunnel.

A couple more quick questions:

Do I, as the applicant need to submit financial information? I have been in the UK for 5 months and have no paystubs to submit. 

Do I need to submit a tax return? Do I need to submit bank statements?

I've been working on the notion that the sponsor's information is much more important. If anyone can shed any light on this, it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

paulincville said:


> All this information has been so helpful. We are collecting all the documents and I think we can see the light at the end of the collection tunnel.
> 
> A couple more quick questions:
> 
> ...


Apparently, the new form includes a question about the applicant's employment (this was added after I applied). You need to answer the question, but no documentation is needed, and your answer has no bearing on the decision about your visa. (Which makes me wonder why they added the question???)

You are correct in that meeting the financial requirement is totally the sponsor's responsibility.

Good luck - hope we hear good news for you soon!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> You need to answer the question, but no documentation is needed


You do, such as payslips, contract or employer's letter.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

And if I am not working in the US? I suppose I just say as much on the application? My last paystubs would be from last November, before I came to the UK...


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You do, such as payslips, contract or employer's letter.


Joppa - even for the applicant? I thought I read a mod's reply where they said just to answer, but that it didn't impact the decision. This is new since I applied, so I was trying to help with what I'd read.

Do you know why have they added this? It seems to just add confusion to things.

I apologize if I gave wrong info - thank you for the correction.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

There was some confusion initially when this information was included but it does seem that evidence should be submitted. We will soon know! Our decision has been made apparently, though I am seeing no sign of delivery of documents. We did not include evidence of my husband's employment so we will soon learn how important it is!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Water Dragon said:


> Joppa - even for the applicant? I thought I read a mod's reply where they said just to answer, but that it didn't impact the decision. This is new since I applied, so I was trying to help with what I'd read.
> 
> Do you know why have they added this? It seems to just add confusion to things.
> 
> I apologize if I gave wrong info - thank you for the correction.


It wasn't me, probably one of the others. Yes, evidence is required (it says so on the application form and guidance) but what consequence there will be if you don't send it in is hard to say. They may overlook it most likely, as it has no impact on financial requirement. But I wouldn't want to chance it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Water Dragon said:


> Joppa - even for the applicant? I thought I read a mod's reply where they said just to answer, but that it didn't impact the decision. This is new since I applied, so I was trying to help with what I'd read.
> 
> Do you know why have they added this? It seems to just add confusion to things.
> 
> I apologize if I gave wrong info - thank you for the correction.


I believe what has been said is that the the applicant's employment in their home country will not impact the financial requirement, not that it won't impact the decision.


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay, looks like I need to submit something. If I've been in the UK for the last 5 months and have no paystubs to submit, does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should submit? Since I will be relocating to the UK upon receiving the visa, the fact that I'm not working should be irrelevant.

Should I send a copy of my tax return? Maybe the last 6 months of paystubs I did collect?


----------



## KAdeal (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello, Im in a similar situation and will be submitting an applications for a settlement visas soon as well for myself and my 3 children. My husband and I are married however and my husband owns a company in the UK. Its part of the fishing industry so very seasonal and regulated. He has lived with me in the US on and off for the past 5 years when not working. We have been married since December 2012. Ive googled the supporting personal items that should be submitted but most information Ive come across beside legal items are from this site. Are there any other links someone could provide to help me get everything needed ready? Im trying to do as much research as possible before submitting since it will be for 4 people and not one. It is costly and do not want it denied and have to go through the process and cost more than once.

Also would anyone know if an age difference between us would be an issue? My husband is 60 and I am 35.


----------



## KAdeal (Apr 21, 2014)

nyclon said:


> No. SU07 is for adult dependent relatives which you are not, you are the spouse. You need to submit form VA4FA and Appendix 2 along with your supporting documents. You will need to provide a return waybill and envelope so they can ship your documents back to you so you should look into opening a FedEx account.



Who would need this form? Since Im a spouse, would it apply to me?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The guidance on evidential requirement is https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf
There is a long list of documents required for your husband (self-employed, business owner etc), so I suggest he shows FM1.7 to his accountant and seeks their help in getting the correct documents. 
No, SU07/12 isn't required for supporting a spouse and dependent children.


----------



## KAdeal (Apr 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> The guidance on evidential requirement is
> There is a long list of documents required for your husband (self-employed, business owner etc), so I suggest he shows FM1.7 to his accountant and seeks their help in getting the correct documents.
> No, SU07/12 isn't required for supporting a spouse and dependent children.



Thank you so very much!


----------



## paulincville (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay...do we think it would be suitable for me to go back 6 months, submit whatever paystubs fall into that time frame with an explanation that I was in the UK for several months to explain the lack of current work information?

Also, do I need to submit bank statements as the applicant? We will of course be submitting my sponsors bank info, I'm not clear on whether or not I need to do so as well. I'm trying very hard to keep the application streamlined, so as to not send reams of unnecessary documents.

Thanks for the help.


----------

